
Roam Research Bookmarklet - kosmischemusik
https://nesslabs.com/roam-research-bookmarklet
======
mparkola
Here's one that copies directly into your clipboard:
[http://michalparkola.com/roam-bookmarklet](http://michalparkola.com/roam-
bookmarklet)

